# Off topic turkey fryer whathavenot



## bigwheel (Oct 30, 2006)

I would forget that deal. Them things is a pain.  Like to burned down the house a few years back using one of the goofy things.  Talk em into smoked fresh picnics. Much mo betta than Turkey in any configuration which might be envisioned.  Just my dos centavos of course. 


bigwheel


----------



## SteerCrazy (Oct 30, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> I would forget that deal. Them things is a pain.  Like to burned down the house a few years back using one of the goofy things.  Talk em into smoked fresh picnics. Much mo betta than Turkey in any configuration which might be envisioned.  Just my dos centavos of course.
> 
> 
> bigwheel



#1) I'm not an idiot, I live in Kansas not Texas we don't use propane indoors

#2) Again,  I don't live in Texas, so we don't eat 'smoked picnics' on Thanksgiving

#3) When November rolls around, my family is tired of 'smoked picnics', since they've been eating them all summer

#4) I wasn't looking for someone to talk me out of a turkey fryer, I was looking for someone who had one or knew someone who used one and wanted to know which ONE to get.

#5) If you eat 'smoked picnics' at your house bigwheel for Thanksgiving that's great. I hope all your guests enjoy it

Thanks Puff for the info, that's all I was lookin for. Just a once a year thing to fry a turkey.

I don't want to come off as an a$$hole, because I usually just sit back and keep my mouth shut, but thanks anyway for the suggestion bigwheel.


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 30, 2006)

Well since you obviously a hard headed Kansas farmboy who aint gonna listen to reason...go buy the cheapest turkey gizmo they got at Academy Sports.  They usually get down to 25 bucks or so.  Go to Sams and buy the Creamy Heavy Duty frying oil from them. The peanut oil is utter nonsense invented for the purpose of parting dumb yups from their Platinum Visor Cards.  Fry till your grease gets dirty then have your mama in law dig a hole and bury the used grease in the backyard. Thats how I always done it.  Hope this helps.  If you just got eat them nasty critters..they much mo betta smoked than fried.  Actually they betta slow grilled over mesquite coals.  Dont even get me started on that subject or speaking of Rotesseses.  They expecting you at Academy. 

bigwheel


----------



## SteerCrazy (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks for the input. I was looking into a larger size like 32qt. The bayou classic seems to be the most popular when searched on line.

And bigwheel, if I could actually understand what you are saying, I might take it into consideration. Also, I'm not a 'farmboy', I actually live in kansas CITY not kansas farmland. Also, what you people do down in texas is your business, I'm just glad Oklahoma is there to separate my state from yours.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 31, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> A couple of years ago(?), at an outdoor party, the "used" oil was dumped into a 55 gallon burn barrel. Burn barrel had a fire in it. Flames went 30ft into the air!
> 
> Town later passed an ordinance making it illegal to do that kind of thing.



Must of been a Texan that dumped the oil.  

Sincerely,
Finney
(I'm at Larry's computer)


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 31, 2006)

Ahhh...a city slicker huh? This could be even mo worser than I thought.  Now as you know everthing is bigga and betta in Texas.  Thats whut cuz a little jealousy sometimes.  My turkey frying pot is 16 gallons and you can do 4 turkeys at once if old Albert was correctumondo about his theory of the heat remaining constant..hot air rising etc.  If this deal be true you could fry ever turkey in Turkey purty quick.  Anyway I mail you the plans on how to make one for only five bucks. Let me know.  Now this do not count having to buy the empty beer keg.  That add about 9 bucks so you in like Flynn with the largest turkey frying pot in the urband areas of Kansas.  Let me know whut you decide. Thanks. 

bigwheel





			
				Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> Thanks for the input. I was looking into a larger size like 32qt. The bayou classic seems to be the most popular when searched on line.
> 
> And bigwheel, if I could actually understand what you are saying, I might take it into consideration. Also, I'm not a 'farmboy', I actually live in kansas CITY not kansas farmland. Also, what you people do down in texas is your business, I'm just glad Oklahoma is there to separate my state from yours.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 1, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Ahhh...a city slicker huh? This could be even mo worser than I thought.  Now as you know everthing is bigga and betta in Texas.  Thats whut cuz a little jealousy sometimes.  My turkey frying pot is 16 gallons and you can do 4 turkeys at once if old Albert was correctumondo about his theory of the heat remaining constant..hot air rising etc.  If this deal be true you could fry ever turkey in Turkey purty quick.  Anyway I mail you the plans on how to make one for only five bucks. Let me know.  Now this do not count having to buy the empty beer keg.  That add about 9 bucks so you in like Flynn with the largest turkey frying pot in the urband areas of Kansas.  Let me know whut you decide. Thanks.
> 
> bigwheel[/url]
> 
> Any chance you care to repeat that in English??


----------



## Finney (Nov 1, 2006)

He said that his turkey pot is made out of a beer keg and is 64 qts.  Sounds like he'll sell you "plans" to make one for $5.

I got a copy of the plans from a friend.  It's a "Post it" note that says, "Cut top off of beer keg".


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 1, 2006)

Dang your a purty smart feller to figger out the beer keg needs the top cut off.  Best deal on that is to hang around the beer joint and wait for a drunk welder to come in who owns one of them plasma arc cutting gizmos. 

bigwheel


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 1, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> He said that his turkey pot is made out of a beer keg and is 64 qts.  Sounds like he'll sell you "plans" to make one for $5.
> 
> I got a copy of the plans from a friend.  It's a "Post it" note that says, "Cut top off of beer keg".



Thanks Finney!  Nice to talk to someone that doesn't sound like they have marbles in their mouth!  

Bigwheel, that's a big profit margin on your part if the plans are so simple they could be written on a "post it" note.  You trying to rip people off or are the prices of the "Post it" notes in Texas as over inflated as the Texans ego's?


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 1, 2006)

Well bigwheel, unlike you, everyone else has posted some kind of information that not only I can read but I can use.  

It's sad that the education system in Texas does not offer english and composition classes. Ooops, sorry , big word 'composition', how bout 'reedin 'n righten'

Now, I'm not one for controversy, man, another big word, sorry, 'talkyn meen n such', but honestly Bigwheel, I would appreciate some kind of information I might actually use or someone else might actually use regarding this post. Otherwise if you have nothing to comment regarding Turkey Fryers and the proper use of them, cook times, safety etc..then do what most people do when they have nothing to contribute, don't say anything.


----------



## Griff (Nov 1, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Anyway I mail you the plans on how to make one for only five bucks.



Bigwheel, are you shamelessly hawking your turkey fryer plans on this board?

Griff


----------



## wittdog (Nov 1, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> A.B.'s Gear for Your Kitchen, page 29:
> "As of the writing, UL. Underwriters Laboratories does not certify any propane turkey fryer rig that I know of. That's because they're dangerous. They tip over, they cause fires, and let's face it, it's tough to get rid of several gallons of fry oil after one use. I would nver fry a turkey anyway. Even if it actually tasted good, which I don't thinkt it does, too many accidents happen".
> 
> The book also the terracotta smoker rig in it.
> ...


Dat's a turkey fryer is like anyother tool....with the proper precautions and some common sense....


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 1, 2006)

Well no..I aint no shameless huckster...I was gonna email him the plans for the giant turkey pot for free. The 5 bucks only go toward the shipping and handling charges. 

bigwheel





			
				Griff said:
			
		

> bigwheel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 1, 2006)

Well guess we having some kinda communication problem here. I done tole you where to buy the turkey frying stuff  (Academy Sports.) I tole you how to make a giant SS turkey frying pot..in case you wanted to play like you was a Texan and have a big one.  I tole you whut kinda grease to use and where to buy it (Creamy Heavy Duty Frying Shortening from Sams). I give you a hint on how to get rid of the oil when you was done.  You either have a bad case of short term memory loss or maybe you just a nagger. I will try to figger it out and reach a decision shortly. 

bigwheel




			
				Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> Well bigwheel, unlike you, everyone else has posted some kind of information that not only I can read but I can use.
> 
> It's sad that the education system in Texas does not offer english and composition classes. Ooops, sorry , big word 'composition', how bout 'reedin 'n righten'
> 
> Now, I'm not one for controversy, man, another big word, sorry, 'talkyn meen n such', but honestly Bigwheel, I would appreciate some kind of information I might actually use or someone else might actually use regarding this post. Otherwise if you have nothing to comment regarding Turkey Fryers and the proper use of them, cook times, safety etc..then do what most people do when they have nothing to contribute, don't say anything.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 1, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well guess we having some kinda communication problem here. I done tole you where to buy the turkey frying stuff  (Academy Sports.) I tole you how to make a giant SS turkey frying pot..in case you wanted to play like you was a Texan and have a big one.  I tole you whut kinda grease to use and where to buy it (Creamy Heavy Duty Frying Shortening from Sams). I give you a hint on how to get rid of the oil when you was done.  You either have a bad case of short term memory loss or maybe you just a nagger. I will try to figger it out and reach a decision shortly.
> 
> bigwheel
> 
> ...



my point exactly......you provide nothing but useless drivel.....Oops, more big words, let's go to Webster's Dictionary for the meaning of 'drivel'

Pronunciation: 'dri-v&l
Function: noun
2 : to talk stupidly and carelessly


----------



## Finney (Nov 1, 2006)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> Oil...
> 
> How many uses can *you* get from say...your one pot? Several, but depends on what you are frying.
> 
> ...


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 1, 2006)

Well that purty funny a fella supposedly come looking for help on frying turkey lurkey and folks give him some help as best they know how..and then he gets his bad mouth to moving when they dont tell him whut he wants to hear.  You have a strange personality. Believe I would let Toto do the cooking on this deal whilst you relax with some of that stuff which cuzs the short term memory losses.  You seem a little tense.  If the doc got you on some meds...be sure and take em.   

bigwheel


[/quote][/quote]

my point exactly......you provide nothing but useless drivel.....Oops, more big words, let's go to Webster's Dictionary for the meaning of 'drivel'

Pronunciation: 'dri-v&l
Function: noun
2 : to talk stupidly and carelessly[/quote]


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 1, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well that purty funny a fella supposedly come looking for help on frying turkey lurkey and folks give him some help as best they know how..and then he gets his bad mouth to moving when they dont tell him whut he wants to hear.  You have a strange personality. Believe I would let Toto do the cooking on this deal whilst you relax with some of that stuff which cuzs the short term memory losses.  You seem a little tense.  If the doc got you on some meds...be sure and take em.
> 
> bigwheel


[/quote]

my point exactly......you provide nothing but useless drivel.....Oops, more big words, let's go to Webster's Dictionary for the meaning of 'drivel'

Pronunciation: 'dri-v&l
Function: noun
2 : to talk stupidly and carelessly[/quote][/quote]

I think you need to learn how to read. I was looking for information regarding the subject I initially posted then you had to throw your 'dos centavos' in telling me it's not worth the trouble and to eat a 'smoked picnic' 

Once I called you out you turned your attitude around to the pro and started providing nonsense and again, useless information. 

There has been plenty of informative information regarding Turkey Fryers from many people who can actually spell correctly and put proper sentences together. Being someone who does not own a turkey fryer and has never done one myself, I actually found a lot of useful information that I am actually going to use. 

Unfortunately for your sake, none of what you have posted has been the least bit HELPFUL, therefore your posts continue to babble about nothing and again you continue to spew nonsense.

Why don't you just save myself and many people who read this thread a lot of grief and stop giving us your 'dos centavos' because it's drivel-o


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 1, 2006)

Well said MBF! I was beginning to think it was only me who didn't like his posts. I hope everybody gets a chance to read these before they all get deleted.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 1, 2006)

Well I have been called a lot names by a lot of cyber goofballs over the years..but I aint never been labled as unhelpful.  To paraphrase my old neighbor down at Graham..You two are sillier than a tree full of assholes. 

bigwheel


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 1, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well I have been called a lot names by a lot of cyber goofballs over the years..*but I aint never been labled as unhelpful*.  To paraphrase my old neighbor down at Graham..You two are sillier than a tree full of assholes.
> 
> bigwheel



Well congratulations Bigwheel, you have been labled unhelpful and many other things in my book but I already mentioned them and I'm not going to waste my time repeating what I said because I think by now everyone knows how I feel about your contribution to this board.

I'm done with you so you can have the last word. Hopefully down the road we can come to an agreement on something but I seriously doubt it. 

Have a great Thanksgiving with your family and smoked picnic. 

Be sure to check a future post of mine, sometime after thanksgiving with pictures of the fried turkey I did for my family at Thanksgiving. I will tell them to make sure they have their sad faces on just for you because I'm sure they would want you to know that they were missin out on a smoked picnic and eating such an awful 'yardbird'


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 1, 2006)

Like I've posted before (but it keeps getting deleted) I think you have a lot of info that folks would be interested in but your delivery SUCKS! Haven't you wondered why you've been banned from so many other boards? Why should we all feel like you are trying to "zing" us with every post you make? I've never recieved a warning about any of my posts until you showed up, and I get blamed. You really make me wonder if you only have a second grade education. This post will probably get deleted when the moderaters get here but what's one more?


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 1, 2006)

Well..now I will take responsibility for the zings..cuz zinging and getting zinged back is fun for me.  I would say its a Texas thang..but it aint..cuz I know some yankees who are good at it too. In my neck of the woods we call it..leg pushing and eye gouging..or to put it susiccintly enough for the KC flash..its called teasing.  I have gathered you and KC are little titty babies who cant take no teasing..so if I can remember I will quit teasing you two.  How bout that pardner? I dont not like to piss off sour puss old turd heads if I can help it. 

bigwheel


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 1, 2006)

Again you bypass the post. Their aren't too many here who joke and tease more than me, but there are many times I will answer posts with hopefully helpfull info. I just don't see that coming from you and from what I heard you are knowledgeable in all aspects of bbq. So you can go about doing business as usuall, if the powers to be don't think it's a problem than neither should I. But then, how come I keep getting so many PM's from so many different people who feel like I do?


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 1, 2006)

Well the only trouble with your logic is..it flees in the face of the facts. Just as a recent example I gave that KC boy every shred of honest information I had at my disposal and I gave it immediately.  I first tried to talk him out of the silly notion of trying to fry a turkey..and when he seemed bound and determined to do it anyway I began trying to help him do it.  But alas..poor KC has a personality bent I see quite frequently in the ranks of them who likes to cook which is..he was not looking for "information" he was looking for "confirmation" of his abilties..or in his particular case since apparently he aint never done it before..he was looking for confirmation of the accuracy of his underlying theories about how to do it...whut one of his pals tole him etc. Its a function of ego..and KC apparently got a whopper.  It is hard to provide information to them who already know it all..and I aint good at confirming stuff I do not personally believe.  You can surely see the areas in which differences of opinyawn might could arise in such scenarios?

bigwheel


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 1, 2006)

I'll just let it go. I look at brick walls all day, no sense talking to brick walls at night.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Nov 1, 2006)

Just got to belly upto the bar and give my 2 Kroner's worth. 

I ain't taking sides but it was posted by someone that Big Wheel never has posted a good advise or recomendations or something to effect.

I don't see it that way. Big Wheels recipee for hotlinks are the best hotlinks I've ever made.

Posted just to make the record straight.

 [smilie=threadjacked.gif]  [smilie=18_13_1.gif]  [smilie=pope.gif]


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 1, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Just got to belly upto the bar and give my 2 Kroner's worth.
> 
> I ain't taking sides but it was posted by someone that Big Wheel never has posted a good advise or recomendations or something to effect.
> 
> ...



It's like I said, I heard that he is very knowledgable about bbq.


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 1, 2006)

[smilie=a_hrm.gif] 
I just recieved a Bed Bath & Beyond flyer in the mail.
They now have a turkey fryer you can use indoors.
I don't have a link, but I'm sure you can hit it on their website. Kind of pricey, but high tech.


Puff biting lip


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 1, 2006)

Ahhh man..I headed over to get one. Thanks. I hope they got a credit plan. 

bigwheel


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 1, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> [smilie=a_hrm.gif]
> I just recieved a Bed Bath & Beyond flyer in the mail.
> They now have a turkey fryer you can use indoors.
> I don't have a link, but I'm sure you can hit it on their website. Kind of pricey, but high tech.
> ...



I can't find it on their website. If anybody does, please post the link.


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 1, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's made by Masterbuilt if that helps. I can't find it either.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Nov 1, 2006)

Every one should take a walk. Some long, some short, some on the mountain, some a short pier.     :roll:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 1, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Every one should take a walk. Some long, some short, some on the mountain, some a short pier.     :roll:



I just did. I walked over to my neighbors, had a beer and walked home.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 1, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well the only trouble with your logic is..it flees in the face of the facts. Just as a recent example I gave that KC boy every shred of honest information I had at my disposal and I gave it immediately. * I first tried to talk him out of the silly notion of trying to fry a turkey*..and *when he seemed bound and determined to do it anyway I began trying to help him do it. * But alas..poor KC has a personality bent I see quite frequently in the ranks of them who likes to cook which is..*he was not looking for "information" he was looking for "confirmation" of his abilties*..or in his particular case *since apparently he aint never done it before..he was looking for confirmation of the accuracy of his underlying theories about how to do it...*whut one of his pals tole him etc. Its a function of ego..and KC apparently got a  whopper. *It is hard to provide information to them who already know it all.*.and I aint good at confirming stuff I do not personally believe.  You can surely see the areas in which differences of *opinyawn *might could arise in such scenarios?
> 
> bigwheel



You know, I wanted to give you the last word bigwheel, but you seem to be great at twisting your words around, so let me go over what you are trying to say

#1) You tried to talk me out of frying a turkey, ok, there is get a clue #1, I wasn't looking for someone to stop me from frying a turkey. Just cause you 'fellers' in texas have a problem with 'yard birds' and don't know how to cook them, that should have given you the first instance to NOT give your 'dos centivos'. In english that means you should have just kept your opinions to yourself.

#2) Yeah, I was 'bound and determined' to do it otherwise I WOULDN'T HAVE BOTHERED STARTING THE POST

#3) Your correct, I was looking NOT ONLY for information but CONFIRMATION in my ability to FRY A TURKEY. Unlike you, I don't live in a trailor park and I actually would care if my house burnt down. 

#4) I never claimed I 'know it all' otherwise why would I bother asking the assitance of the people of this board for advice and help.

#5) Once again, if you don't believe in something and cannot confirm it, DON'T GIVE YOUR OPINION AND USELESS DRIVEL. You talk nonsense and you give NOTHING to this board.

#6) "opinyawn"? Sounds like your from Nawleans, I didn't know people from 'Tejas' talked like that.

Once again bigwheel you really know how to make an a$$ out of yourself.  I never had a problem with you or your useless comments in the past until you contributed NOTHING to my post, then you made it personal. In the future, if you have no experience in something posted why don't you just not say anything else at all. Save everyone here the trouble.

Oh, by the way, I did pick up a 35qt turkey fryer this evening. I would like to extend an 'invatachawn' to you and the warden for some good 'ol kansas fried turkey for thanksgivin....yee haaaawwwww


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 2, 2006)

Hopefully you will eventually learn the valuable lesson which you seem to have missed in childhood which is...The only action which is truly under your control is your own.  Translated in this particular scenario it means instead of fretting..biotching and starting a major brewhaha over whut I have to say..it would prove much more productive and less stressful for you to simply not read my posts.  Simple huh?  Give it a try sometime. 

bigwheel




[quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ] You know, I wanted to give you the last word bigwheel, but you seem to be great at twisting your words around, so let me go over what you are trying to say

#1) You tried to talk me out of frying a turkey, ok, there is get a clue #1, I wasn't looking for someone to stop me from frying a turkey. Just cause you 'fellers' in texas have a problem with 'yard birds' and don't know how to cook them, that should have given you the first instance to NOT give your 'dos centivos'. In english that means you should have just kept your opinions to yourself.

#2) Yeah, I was 'bound and determined' to do it otherwise I WOULDN'T HAVE BOTHERED STARTING THE POST

#3) Your correct, I was looking NOT ONLY for information but CONFIRMATION in my ability to FRY A TURKEY. Unlike you, I don't live in a trailor park and I actually would care if my house burnt down. 

#4) I never claimed I 'know it all' otherwise why would I bother asking the assitance of the people of this board for advice and help.

#5) Once again, if you don't believe in something and cannot confirm it, DON'T GIVE YOUR OPINION AND USELESS DRIVEL. You talk nonsense and you give NOTHING to this board.

#6) "opinyawn"? Sounds like your from Nawleans, I didn't know people from 'Tejas' talked like that.

Once again bigwheel you really know how to make an a$$ out of yourself.  I never had a problem with you or your useless comments in the past until you contributed NOTHING to my post, then you made it personal. In the future, if you have no experience in something posted why don't you just not say anything else at all. Save everyone here the trouble.

Oh, by the way, I did pick up a 35qt turkey fryer this evening. I would like to extend an 'invatachawn' to you and the warden for some good 'ol kansas fried turkey for thanksgivin....yee haaaawwwww[/quote]


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 2, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Hopefully you will eventually learn the valuable lesson which you seem to have missed in childhood which is...The only action which is truly under your control is your own.  Translated in this particular scenario it means instead of fretting..biotching and starting a major brewhaha over whut I have to say..*it would prove much more productive and less stressful for you to simply not read my posts.  Simple huh?  Give it a try sometime. *
> 
> bigwheel
> 
> ...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 2, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Hopefully you will eventually learn the valuable lesson which you seem to have missed in childhood which is...The only action which is truly under your control is your own.  Translated in this particular scenario it means instead of fretting..biotching and starting a major brewhaha over whut I have to say..it would prove much more productive and less stressful for you to simply not read my posts.  *Simple huh?*  Give it a try sometime.
> 
> bigwheel



This problem would have never occurred if had you attempted to answer the original question, which was (see below)




			
				Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> Lookin to purchase a Turkey Fryer this year. Anyone have suggestions on the purchase? I am planning on using it ONLY for Turkey Frying once, maybe twice a year. Do I get a cheapie one, expensive one? Thanks



From reading this post,  MFB never once asked the pro's and con's of frying a turkey or asked that someone try to persuade him not to fry one or to cook something other than a turkey for Thanksgiving.  Had he done so, your rampant negative garbled replies would have been justified.  

Bottomline from my point of view is this, which is something I learned in childhood too and maybe you didn't.  "If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all".  I'm 100% that you have alot of knowledge you "could" add to this forum and it is very much welcomed.  But for some reason, it seems you choose not to add anything to your replies but negativity.  Let's forget about the Geographical thing too, what difference does it make if you're from Texas or Maine?  Rebel or a Yankee?  We all have two things in common, we love BBQ and we're all proud English speaking Americans.  

Let's all be friends and talk about cooking food and other fun stuff.  

 [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 2, 2006)

Well said Larry.....on that note, I'm done.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh I know the old adage of "say something good or remain silent lesson well and I practice it faithfully." Now if somebody really wants to improve their skills and convinces me they want to hear the truth about their product by seeking and unbiased opiniyawn..which normally takes them getting on their knees and begging me to give a brutally honest appraisal..I will do it if I feel they are sincere.  If I know or even suspect they are looking for praise of their skills I try to provide it.  I have tasted some mighty crappy bbq whilst saying..."dang that was good."  I just never bumped into anybody who needed congratulatory responses on the underlying theories of their self confessed lack of skills. Will have to admit its a puzzler for me.  Might be opening up a new branch of psychological pathology here. 

bigwheel


----------



## jminion1 (Nov 2, 2006)

BW 
I think Belly Maynard would have made some folks head explode on this board. Good to see you are keeping the tradition alive and well.   
Jim


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 2, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Oh I know the old adage of "say something good or remain silent lesson well and I practice it faithfully." Now if somebody really wants to improve their skills and convinces me they want to hear the truth about their product by seeking and unbiased opiniyawn..which normally takes them getting on their knees and begging me to give a brutally honest appraisal..I will do it if I feel they are sincere.  If I know or even suspect they are looking for praise of their skills I try to provide it.  I have tasted some mighty crappy bbq whilst saying..."dang that was good."  I just never bumped into anybody who needed congratulatory responses on the underlying theories of their self confessed lack of skills. Will have to admit its a puzzler for me.  Might be opening up a new branch of psychological pathology here.
> 
> bigwheel



 [smilie=a_whyme.gif]  [smilie=a_whyme.gif]  [smilie=a_whyme.gif]  [smilie=a_whyme.gif]  [smilie=a_whyme.gif]  [smilie=a_whyme.gif]  [smilie=a_whyme.gif]  [smilie=a_whyme.gif]  [smilie=a_whyme.gif]  [smilie=a_whyme.gif]  [smilie=a_whyme.gif]


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 2, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Oh I know the old adage of "say something good or remain silent lesson well and I practice it faithfully." Now if somebody really wants to improve their skills and convinces me they want to hear the truth about their product by seeking and unbiased opiniyawn..which normally takes them getting on their knees and begging me to give a brutally honest appraisal..I will do it if I feel they are sincere.  If I know or even suspect they are looking for praise of their skills I try to provide it.  I have tasted some mighty crappy bbq whilst saying..."dang that was good."  I just never bumped into anybody who needed congratulatory responses on the underlying theories of their self confessed lack of skills. Will have to admit its a puzzler for me.  Might be opening up a new branch of psychological pathology here.
> 
> bigwheel




 [smilie=offtopic.gif]  [smilie=offtopic.gif]  [smilie=offtopic.gif]  [smilie=offtopic.gif]  [smilie=offtopic.gif]  [smilie=offtopic.gif]  [smilie=offtopic.gif]  [smilie=offtopic.gif]  [smilie=offtopic.gif]  [smilie=offtopic.gif]  [smilie=offtopic.gif]  [smilie=offtopic.gif]  [smilie=offtopic.gif]  [smilie=offtopic.gif]  [smilie=offtopic.gif]  [smilie=offtopic.gif]  [smilie=offtopic.gif]  [smilie=offtopic.gif]  [smilie=offtopic.gif]


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 2, 2006)

jminion said:
			
		

> BW
> I think Belly Maynard would have made some folks head explode on this board. Good to see you are keeping the tradition alive and well.
> Jim



Well said Jim....


----------



## jminion1 (Nov 2, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> jminion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Need to understand I enjoy Bigwheel's posts, I know that he passes on good info but does it his way. BW has given me great info over the years (we go back a ways to some of the first BBQ boards out there).
Jim


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 2, 2006)

jminion said:
			
		

> Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I've heard from other people, unfortunately for this particular thread I don't see it.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 2, 2006)

You guys never cease to amaze me...however, it makes me happy to see that the most talked about topic on the forum is the forum members themselves.  If we cannot rise up and smack our own then who can we smack??!!

Let's all *TRY *to be better at doing the right things here on the forum.  

Locking up for the evening...


----------



## john pen (Nov 2, 2006)

Ok...Ive sat back and listned to all the shots being throw. I dont take sides but sometimes it seems some are just up for a fight...and thats ok with me...My whole big issue here is;

Why has no one said a word about the fact that Puff is getting and looking at Bed, Bath and Beyond mailers....???????
You guys are getting soft, and frankly I dont like it  :x  :x  :x  :x  !!!!!


----------



## wittdog (Nov 2, 2006)

When did this thread get unlocked...and who let Pen in?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 2, 2006)

Greg sucks and is ruining Finneys board!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 2, 2006)

This thread hasn't been locked....yet!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 2, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> This thread hasn't been locked....yet!



If I were you, I would forget that deal. Them lock things is a pain.  Like to burned down the house a few years back using one of the goofy things.  Talk em into smoked combination locks. Much mo betta than just a regular lock in any configuration which might be envisioned.  Just my dos centavos of course.


----------



## wittdog (Nov 2, 2006)

Now that's nice and creative...Good thinking guys for splitting the thread... :thumbsup


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 2, 2006)

*TO QUOTE CAPTAIN MORGAN:*

...As far as the current battle raging, I have told Greg I stand by his actions either way. 

Now let me say this....When this forum started, it was mainly by a small group of great bbq'ers with great senses of humor who were not being welcomed for various reasons, or even banned from other boards. 
Early on, this place was wild and fun, and full of great knowledge and 
sometimes contentious debate about cooking topics. Perhaps that is 
the reason it has grown into what it is today. 

As the forum became more popular, we became aware that many people didn't like the fighting, whether it was good natured or not. 
So we created a Blue Room that one must ask to join...you don't even see it unless you've joined it. Off color stuff and "discussions" take place in there. However, as time went by, we also became aware that some of the "discussions" were pretty funny, and in some ways added to the value of the board. 

Lately our jobs have gotten a lot tougher. 

Realize that we act in a manner that we think is best for the board. 
This board offers the best exchange of information on bbq and cooking 
on the internet...why? 

1. No sponsors means free and open exchange of information 
without fear of censorship. 

2. Real experts...proud to say internet legends like Jim Minion 
and Stogie post here along with an incredible array of experts 
on various topics....we have pit builders, caterers, sauce and 
rub makers, contest champions, and our members post from 
all regions: Alaska, New York, Texas, the Carolinas and Kansas, etc. 
Opposing viewpoints offer information. It's a good thing. 

3. Attacks aren't a good thing. Some may view it as teasing, some 
may not take it that way. We'd like to grow this board even more 
by not banning anyone. After all that's been said and done on this 
board, only 2 people have been banned...both for attacking the board 
and it's members while not offering any helpful insights. That's a quick 
way to get banned. If you're helpful, or just entertaining, you will 
most likely stay, albeit with a warning sometimes. 

4. To me, the simplest way to solve a problem with an individual poster 
is to not read their posts. That way, you can enjoy the benefits of the board without damaging it's integrity or inflaming the situation. 

It's no biggie to me...this board will go on with or without any individual. 
It's value lies in the fact that we are so diverse..much more so than the other boards who even have Texas and Kansas in their names, or those 
dealing with only one kind of pit. 

Relax and enjoy. 

And don't make me kill you.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 2, 2006)

jminion said:
			
		

> bigwheel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let me get to the bottom of this because I am the one who started the thread and the one who threw the first punch so to speak.

I simply asked about Turkey Fryers.

I got a reply from Bigwheel that totally turned around what I was asking.

Maybe I shouldn't have responded the way I did, but I did.

The reason I responded the way I did was because this was NOT the first time bigwheel offered his suggestions in the manner he suggests them, which is useless babble.

I continued my rant because Bigwheel kept going on and on about nothing.

Like I mentioned in my first reply to Bigwheel, I don't just reply back to someone lookin for a fight or to be an a$$, but when you reply with the remarks and suggestions as does Bigwheel, how can you not?

Bigwheel has been on this board longer than me, but so far regarding his history with other boards and his reputation around here, I have not found anything he has suggested, while I have been on this board, useful.

If bigwheel had not made the initial comments, this thread would not have ended up the way it did.

Finally, bigwheel, you must be the lady of the house because you continue to babble and go on and on about nothing.

Just my dos centavos of course


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 2, 2006)

jminion said:
			
		

> If the Plastic is still sealed then it displaces the water and you can not fill the cavity, with very small birds it may not make a difference but as you get to bigger birds it would have to greatly effect the fill level.
> 
> Jim



I don't know what to say...............Next time I'll take the plastic off after da Warden has dun crispy fried it up!  Dat way I'll be gawwarandamteed there'ull be enuff earl in my keg to fry up dat yard bird.  If if were up to me, I'd just smoke a picnic dats the way we nurmally do it here, but that's just my opinyawn.  I'm just a dummy dat don't know nuffin' tryun to share my knawlege.  Thanks for the clarifeyecashun wit da mattur.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 2, 2006)

whew!  That was too much to read...can someone just summarize it?


----------



## wittdog (Nov 2, 2006)

I say you should fry the picinic....


----------



## wittdog (Nov 2, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> whew!  That was too much to read...can someone just summarize it?


The best brisket comes from Carolina...I think that's what it says...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 2, 2006)

I'll take your word for it...not that I ever doubted the famous Carolina brisket that I invented.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 2, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I say you should fry the picinic....



You know what, good idea. I'd rather have a fresh smoked picnic after all this..


----------



## wittdog (Nov 2, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya got it all wrong...fry the picnic don't smoke it...


----------



## Finney (Nov 2, 2006)

:?  ?ereh deneppah kcirf eht tahW


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 2, 2006)

Okay, this is getting worse then that thread in the blueroom. MBF, fry the turkey how ever you want. Big Wheel, give it a rest. Larry, smoke what ever you want. Chris, stop typing in front of the mirror. Cappy, go invent something. Dave, try to enjoy your birthday. John, travel to eastern Ny when you have a chance. Puff, your a fag for reading that stuff. Nick shut the f%$k up. Greg, there is no hope for you! That's it........
I'm Outta here..................


----------

